# NWSL Chopper Adjustment?



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone else experience problems with the NWSL chopper II (the small square one) not exactly cutting stock at 90 degrees? I can't tell if the knife blade handle is off, or the knife blade is moving when I make a cut. Here's the problem... I set up my fence and lock it into place, place a piece of strip stock up against the back edge of the tool and make a cut. The first 3/4 of the cut is nice and straight, and then the blade angles off towards the left for the last 1/4 of the cut in a nice curve. 

So I'm wondering if I'm tightening the razor blade to much, the blade is dull, or if the whole handle is the problem? 

Any ideas?

Craig


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've had blades twist on me on wider cuts (greater than 1/2" or so). If I were to guess, I'd say this is because of the geometry of the blade as it makes the cut through the material. I generally only use mine to cut narrower stuff anyway (around 1/4" wide), so it's not that big a deal for me. Not sure what the cure might be; don't know if a different blade would make a difference, or maybe sandwiching the blade between two thicker pieces of metal as a brace, though that might limit the depth of material you can cut. But if you're cutting stuff thicker than 1/8" x 1/2", a small table saw or razor saw is your better option anyway--then sand to get the pieces all to the same size. 

Later, 

K


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin, 
I tend not to use the chopper for anything bigger than a 1/4" as well, that's when my mini table saw comes in handy. I tend to notice it more on round or hex stock then flat bar stock. Right now I'm trying to cut off .030" slices off a .060" Hex rod. I change out the blade and see what happens, but remember from the past that the same thing happened (ie it's not a new problem). I'm not too worried about the deflection of the cut at this point as I can glue all the pieces up and run a light file over it to 'square' it up. It's more frustrating when you take the time to make repetitive small parts and they all need to be cleaned up. I tried cutting half way through and then rotating the stock, and then finishing the cut. That seems to help. 
I looked around online last night after I posted this, and this seems to be a 'common' problem with the chopper with no apparent fix other then to buy a fancier more expensive chopper like tool (that is no longer in production)... 

Craig


----------

